# Sicarius terrosus



## Tarantula (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi!

Here are afew pics of one of my latest purchases, one of two adult female _Sicarius terrosus_!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 3, 2007)

very nice!great images


----------



## 8+) (Jul 3, 2007)

Beautiful spider! Are you planning on not allowing her to burrow?


----------



## ragnew (Jul 3, 2007)

Each time I see these guys my interest grows and grows! Really, really cool looking critters!


----------



## RodG (Jul 4, 2007)

Great photos!!! Love this species!!!


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 4, 2007)

Sicarius are so beautiful.

So hot, too


----------



## beetleman (Jul 4, 2007)

wow! very nice:clap:


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 4, 2007)

8+) said:


> Are you planning on not allowing her to burrow?


Both can burrow, the one in the pics havent done it yet. Although the other one is gone. No idea where it is... lol


----------



## Gigas (Jul 4, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> Sicarius are so beautiful.
> 
> So hot, too


Can't climb glass though


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are two more pics (same female);


----------



## buthus (Jul 4, 2007)

You got all the cool spiders!  
Very nice!


----------



## beetleman (Jul 4, 2007)

man i wonder on the chances those spiders being availible in the US........proberly not good.those are very interesting.


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 5, 2007)

They are very common over here in Europe in the hobby. And Im glad for that, since they are very cool and interesting spiders!

I didnt see my 2nd female yesterday at all. But when I looked at them before I went to bed she was out in the open. Very good to hide under the sand!


----------



## Canth (Jul 5, 2007)

How hot are these compared to Latrodectus? What's there temperment like? They look amazing and I'm interested in keeping them.

Edit: Never mind..did some research. I wouldn't keep these. Pretty to look at though


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 5, 2007)

Their venom is similar to Loxosceles. But it may be more toxic than the Loxosceles venom.


----------



## Johnnyster (Jul 5, 2007)

*whats the....*

common name ? 

btw, awsome spider


----------



## Gigas (Jul 5, 2007)

Six eyed sand spider, sand crab spider


----------



## Arocknid (Jul 5, 2007)

Gigas said:


> Six eyed sand spider, sand crab spider



That's Hahnii.

The common name for Terrosus is 'Cave Spider,'


----------



## Gigas (Jul 5, 2007)

They don't live in caves though, do they?


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 6, 2007)

MetalDragon_boy said:


> Their venom is similar to Loxosceles. But it may be more toxic than the Loxosceles venom.


These guys have venom which is similar in effect to loxosceles, but many times more potent. From what I've read, a bite from these guys would be very likely to kill you.

They're also somewhat docile, researchers have accidentally picked them up by hand when working in the feild.

Still not something I'll be keeping anytime soon, though.


----------



## Pulk (Jul 6, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> From what I've read, a bite from these guys would be very likely to kill you.


Like, over 50 percent?


----------



## buthus (Jul 6, 2007)

I think ive read that there has been a couple reported bites and both were fatal. ??


----------



## CaptainChaos (Jul 7, 2007)

Propably because they don´t live near human population areas there have been so few bites, but i too have read that the venom is maybe strongest of all spiders and no antivenom. Better to be safe than sorry and not play around with those. Even if it doesn´t kill you could very well loose an arm (or more) and the medical bills for such operations are not cheap regardless of the end (well ok, if you die you don´t propably care =P ).

My female is pretty docile and easygoing, but she can be a fast and jumpy one too. Thank god they don´t climb on glasswalls..


----------



## Arocknid (Jul 8, 2007)

They do indeed live in caves, the genus is split down the middle, those associated with caves (new world) and those associated with african grasslands.


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 8, 2007)

Do S. terrosus live in caves? never heard about that...

I have heard that the venom is very strong yes, but the strongest of all spiders? :?


----------



## Gigas (Jul 8, 2007)

Exactly waht I thought Niklas, the spiders live in the open I'm sure, not caves?
And I know the african sicarius are stronger than south american spp. but still something that you do not wan to be bitten by, no way to neutralize or counteract invenimation apart from removing bitten area and hoping there is not alot of venom in the bloodd.


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess some species live in caves and some out in the open? sounds more likley to me...


----------



## Canth (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey I was wondering, can this species climb smooth surfaces?


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 16, 2007)

Nope they can't...


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 4, 2007)

Freshly molted...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom (Sep 5, 2007)

Beautiful spider! Those pics really bring out the family resemblance to Loxosceles.


----------



## buthus (Sep 5, 2007)

Canth said:


> Hey I was wondering, can this species climb smooth surfaces?


Nope, but they have special little hooks on their legs that allow them to climb smooth skin very well!!  
    

Great to see one so clean of sand.  Can you flip it over and hold it so we can see its underneath?  :?    ...


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 6, 2007)

buthus said:


> Can you flip it over and hold it so we can see its underneath?  :?    ...


Sure, but why?


----------



## 8+) (Sep 6, 2007)

Such great looking spider either way! In this case, however, I prefer the normal coloration to the post molt.


----------



## buthus (Sep 6, 2007)

Tarantula said:


> Sure, but why?


Well, if you were actually able to do so, it would be great to see more of this specie.  I cant recall ever seeing such a shot.


----------



## 8+) (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe use a piece of glass/empty terrarium? How skittish are these?


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 7, 2007)

buthus said:


> Well, if you were actually able to do so, it would be great to see more of this specie.  I cant recall ever seeing such a shot.


I can give ti a try, dont promise anything.



8+) said:


> Maybe use a piece of glass/empty terrarium? How skittish are these?


Yes that is how I would do it. They are very skittish and fast.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Tarantula said:


> Their venom is similar to Loxosceles. But it may be more toxic than the Loxosceles venom.


Now I know why the genius looked so familiar. Glad they can't climb glass! Beautiful spider though. Sort of looks like a over grown crab spider......please tell me they're not related or anything....;P I love it though. Wouldn't want it in my house though but I like it.

Keep posting pics. I'm going to do some research on these too when I get around to it. Nice to learn about new species that interest you in some way.



> You always get the cool spiders!


Yeah! No fair let us at some!  I'm coming for you now......εĭз

Black Widow88


----------



## pinktoe23 (Sep 8, 2007)

nice shots! deadly to keep but a very interesting sp. to watch nonetheless. so is there any particular reason why to this date no one has been able to produce an antivenom? I know latrodectus has but not this one, I was wondering if anyone knew why this would be.

I also found these interesting vids on you tube about them and liked them a lot. it's a shame they're that dangerous or I'd be interested in keeping one  

[YOUTUBE]YtXPmWJcuZY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]35gBDNcu_JU&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 8, 2007)

HOLY!  

The first one in the first vid was hilarious because at first I didn't know why it was digging in the sand like that then at the end when I saw it covering its self with the sand I knew why.....It was trying to hide from the FBI....

.....because it was guilty for murder.  As it was covering its self with the sand it was saying something like "no no no! Wasn't me I didn't kill the man's friend. No you've must've been mistaken I'm not a _Sicarius terrosus_....I'm a trapdoor spider completely harmless..."

 

But man they're fast! Do you know why they bury themselves like that? εĭз

Black Widow88


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 8, 2007)

Venom said:


> Beautiful spider! Those pics really bring out the family resemblance to Loxosceles.


They both belong to the _Sicariidae_ family.


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 19, 2007)

The freshly molted female have now dried.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 19, 2007)

WOW! She looks really nice!

Black Widow88


----------

